# Sony FE 135mm f/1.8 GM sharpest lens



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2019)

Lensrentals are in ecstasy https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2019/03/sony-fe-135mm-f1-8-gm-early-mtf-results/


----------



## ethanz (Mar 13, 2019)

Sony is still investing a lot into their camera business.


----------

